# logged in users screwup, can't delete a user....

## Nossie

If i try to delete a user (userdel user)  i get the message that the user is logged in at the moment and cannot be deleted, but the user isn't actualy logged in.

If i do a 'who' i get a long list of users, not the ones that are logged in at the moment.

Where doest the 'who' command get it's info from ?

anyone got an idea ?

greets,

Nossie

----------

## klieber

 *Nossie wrote:*   

> Where doest the 'who' command get it's info from ?

 

```
man who
```

To quote:  

 *Quote:*   

> If    FILE    is   not   specified,   use   /var/run/utmp.

 

Also, see the 'users' command.  (and 'man users' or 'info users' for more information about that command)

man pages are your friend.

--kurt

----------

## Nossie

still, if i do a 'who' or 'users' i get a approx. 30 results, while only 1 user is logged in.

```
who /var/log/wtmp
```

gives the same result as

```
who /var/run/utmp
```

still puzzled....

Nossie

----------

## arkane

hell, it it's telling ya that, you can always do it manually...

remove the line in the /etc/passwd, any references in the /etc/group, and nix the home directory.

----------

